# Awaiting IEC opening for 2013



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am nervously waiting for the IEC program to open for 2013 - does anyone know when it usually opens?

I am really nervous but excited


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Usually in November.


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you ever taken part in the IEC program?


----------

